# Kavala, Greece



## rod reese (Oct 9, 2013)

My wife and I are interested in buying a small, but clean and well maintained and nicely located apartment here. If anyone knows a reputable real estate broker or website advertising properties, please let me know.

thanks


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Look up aileen French


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

samrvy said:


> Look up aileen French


Sorry I sent last one before I finished writing it. 
Look up a lady named Aileen French. She is just across from Kavala on the island of thassos. The office is called Thassos property services and I'm pretty sure she can help you , if not she will sure know who best to contact. Good luck.


----------



## Savvy_ (Nov 9, 2013)

We are on the same quest and somehow disappointed with the service local real estate agents (don't) offer... please share your experience.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't know if its a Greek thing, as I never really used an estate agent in the UK, but they all seem pretty bad. My best advice it to choose an area, research on line what the agents 'think' prices should be, then go round asking locals. On 2 occasions we have been on the edge of buying places, but asked my father in law to check out what the neighborhood was really like. We found out much more (disputed ownership / incorrect planning permission/ dodgy post earthquake paperwork - and oddly, the building being 10 years older than the agent told us) seriously, don't they do any checks? With hindsight, its probably better that we are renting right now, but those agents are not great either. Even though we clearly explain our budget / what we need / what we would like, few agents have taken us to see suitable flats - most ignoring our budget, and have us view places far too big and expensive, just so they look like their doing their job to the owner. In fact the only two flats we have ever been happy in we found ourselves! The first was just an advert taped to a lamppost (lived there happily for 5 years) and where we our now, was just a village I liked the look of, so we asked in kiosks / bread shop / butcher, could they call if they heard anything. My husband also drove round phoning from signs, but we found this through word of mouth. 
I only have a small experience with kavvala (husbands family are from thasos) but I'd definitely spend a weekend asking round shops - don't worry if your Greek is a bit basic, the friendly foreigner with a phrase book is memorable.


----------

